# Alberto Knot



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Has any one used this knot ? http://www.stripersonline.com/Pages/Art ... knot.shtml
Its easy to tie and when I tried it with 20lb fireline with 20lb Vanish Fluoro it kept breaking on the leader not the knot. Ill give it a go but it would be good to know if anyone has had experience with this knot.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I thought that was how an albright was tied. I have seen different versions of the albright. This is the one I use. Just have to be careful to keep tension on the braid when wrapping it around the leader otherwise it won't tighten properly and the leader can slip.

BTW, I wouldn't try to tie it in the dark


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Breambo, I have had problems with knot strength and brittleness using Berkley Vanish before, and a few web searches suggest I'm not alone. It seems there are good and bad batches of the stuff. I would personally try the knot using a good quality mono before you write it off ;-)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Squidder said:


> Hi Breambo, I have had problems with knot strength and brittleness using Berkley Vanish before, and a few web searches suggest I'm not alone. It seems there are good and bad batches of the stuff. I would personally try the knot using a good quality mono before you write it off ;-)


I dont know how you could say I was writing it off if I was using 20lb fireline which is supposed stronger than what they say and 20lb vanish. I would expect the knot or the leader to break first.
I tried a few more tests and it broke on the fire line and a few slipped. I might just stick to my tried and true method of palomar to swivel and 100% knot for leader, and save the bother. The question was about the knot not the leader anyway.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry if I have raised your ire mate, I thought the problem was with the leader, as you said in your original post:



Breambo said:


> I tried it with 20lb fireline with 20lb Vanish Fluoro it kept breaking on the leader not the knot


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry mate if I was a bit sharp, Im suffering from 'trying to change knot stress'. :? I might try straight through. :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

No worries mate


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Breambo 
I have been tying fireline to mono and fluoro leaders with sizes from 2lb to 150lb for 10 years. 
Go out and get Geoff Wilson's book on Guide to rigging braid, dacron and gelspun lines.or this link may help.
http://www.fishnet.com.au/knotsrigs/knotsrigs.html
The only knot I have used is a double Bimini on the fireline, I then use this double to make a Albright knot on the leader. 
It is very easy to do with a bit of practice and he has tested this knot and it has remained intact up to 14% above the line stated breaking strain.
Single fireline onto the leader with the Albright knot isn't as strong.
Next time we catch up I will show you the quick way to do it. 
The Bimini double is the hard one, step 6 to 9b you don't have to do it makes it all to hard, just tie it off around the double line and it is as good as gold..


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Stu,
I was attempting to keep it simple, but I guess I'll have to go with your way. Im tying a few trial runs now to get ready for a big session tomorrow. I serviced my penn 4500 ss today and its going perfectly like new and its rigged with 20lb fireline. Ive not much experience at all with these new types of line so Im keen to get it sorted. Keep you posted. :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

No one uses the double uni knot?


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> No one uses the double uni knot?


Double uni FTW!!! :twisted:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

It may work and it look easy to do.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Breambo,

I use that know 80% of the time, no worries. USe if for jigging also in heavier sizes. Can catch on the runners a touch for smooth long casts. An if you like a really long leader and have the knot on the spool, it can catch there when castingg also. Strong and easy to tie, just can be a bit fat thats all.

I'm sticking wiht calling it an albright... I dont think alberto really invented anything!

By the way, I really like you kayak...very nice indeed! ;-)

Dave


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Dave,
Hey I saw your other kayak for sale, are you getting another or are you happy with the disco ?
PS I think Alberto just put his name to the modified albright !


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just keeping the Disco... but probably spending the money on gear! :twisted:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

I found the best video on tying the Double Bimini knot and it makes it look so easy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjrV9gl3 ... re=related
And the way he ties off the knot at the end is brilliant


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

It looks like we have done all the hard work on this subject before, 
The Yucatan or the same thing Tony Jones leader knot is a ripper.
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14178&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
http://www.ausfish.com.au/knots/ Tony Jones, LEADER KNOT


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

doing it over your knee like that is the easiest way i have found, only thing is if using braid you need to do 30-40 twists


----------

